# Dunlop Fret Wire 6100 or 6105 ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dunlop 6100, also know as jumbo, is .110 w x.055 h. Dunlop 6105, also known as tall and narrow, is .090w x .055h. Which on would you choose for a re-fret and why. Think bendy vibrato. My touch is a tad on the light side. On the low/wide frets there now (It has seen use, been dressed, is over 30 years old), I have to dig in like hell sometimes - I slip on the high E string once to often. Guitar is 24.75 scale, like a 1 5/8 nut. A 12, maybe 14" radius, semi-hollow.

P.S. not a string gauge issue - I've tried from 9s to 11s. Currently using 10s.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I have used the jumbo tall/jumbo narrow and they make playing, bending, vibrato a pleasure. You could easily go up a string gauge and not even notice the difference on jumbo narrow. My 10's were like spaghetti and although I have a pretty solid grip (OK I have the grip of death) the higher narrow frets really lighten up my touch. Sorry I can't speak for jumbo wide frets (don't some guitarists even use Gibson bass frets?) but I know a *lot *of blues players love them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I also have a heavy touch & am not a fan of 6105s....unless they've been dressed....then the railroad tie feeling is gone & every note isn't sharp.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Man, sooooo true. Tall frets can produce sharp notes. I met a luthier a few years back who gave me the sage advice, "You know you don't press (the strings) until you hit the wood, you press until you hit the fret." Sounds like a 'duh' point I know, but it really helped me to be conscious of the pressure of my fret hand. I'm still working on it, but now I love jumbo tall frets.



Roryfan said:


> I also have a heavy touch & am not a fan of 6105s....unless they've been dressed....then the railroad tie feeling is gone & every note isn't sharp.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My PRS DGT come's with 6100 frets. The bending is sooo easy and it is strung with 11s'. I guess I would go with 6100. Good luck!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I've had stainless frets put in 3 guitars so far.
.104w x .044h. That seems to be right in the middle, and works very well for me.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Stonesy said:


> I've had stainless frets put in 3 guitars so far.
> .104w x .044h. That seems to be right in the middle, and works very well for me.


My Korina V has those frets and it plays incredibly well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> My Korina V has those frets and it plays incredibly well.


Warmoth says the 6100's are now the standard.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Went in with my guitar, played a couple with different fret sizes, played mine again,... what was I thinking. Played fine. I wonder if it was the way I was holding it. I'm thinking of getting my usual set of 10s, but replacing the high E with a 9.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

When Dave Johnson did my R9, he used 6105 wire. Very nice. I can't recall if I've played the wider wire, so I can't comment on the difference.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My favourite guitar had 6105s. I think that's part of why I haven't been able to find a replacement I like as much.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Of the two I prefer the 6100... if it's going ot be tall, I want it wide. Tall/narrow frets don't feel good to me when sliding notes. I prefer something a little more medium or vintage overall.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been using 6105 on all my electric builds for almost 20 years. The tall height still makes it great for nice big bends but the narrower wire helps alot with intonation. 

Can not agree more with what whammybar said about a light touch. Any guitar with high frets will play out of tune with a heavy grip. A good friend is a great guitar teacher and it drives him crazy when he has students pulling the strings out of tune with the grip of death.


----------

